# How well Does Your Service EMD Calls



## fyrdog (Aug 16, 2006)

Follow the link.....
http://www.atomfilms.com/contentPlay/videoAutoPlay.jsp?id=911&refCode&brand=break
:beerchug:


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 16, 2006)

Hahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!! :censored: I just spat Coke on my key board.


----------



## dross (Aug 16, 2006)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


              Roflmao

        Very Nice!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Aug 17, 2006)

Gee, they found our dispatch center and some of its workers for that film....kinda scary....


----------



## Jon (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't see it... darn.

Check this out, though:
http://www.digbysystems.com/download/images/deerbite.wav


----------

